# Twisted Garter Edging



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I found this and had to share. It looks so fun and easy!

http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't wait to try it. It looks great. Thanks.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh,I really like this.I think I will try it on the edge of a cowl I'm making. Thank you :-D :-D


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh,I really like this.I think I will try it on the edge of a cowl I'm making. Thank you :-D :-D


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

That looks very interesting; love the sock cuff it makes, but don't love making socks so will use it somewhere else. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

great tutorial...wonder if you could use it as trim for a garter St st sweater instead of ribbing or seed stitch. It looks like the twist would hold the St st and not let it curl....Thanks for sharing this!!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

What a neat idea! I'm going to start on a summer shell, and didn't want a ribbing; gotta try this.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

That looks very nice. Thanks for sharing. &#9829;


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW! This is gorgeous!!! I must try it!!!


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

that is way cool, going to try this on my next pair of socks. thanks for the link :-0


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

This is in Nicky Epstein's book Knitting on the Edge too.


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

ooooo! too cool NOT to try- can't wait- It's now on the list!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, I love it. So simple to do also. Thanks for sharing :lol:


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I did it on a pair of socks and love how it looks. I like the idea of using it on a cowl.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

The site no longer works 
Anyone have a different link? I think it sounds interesting....


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

The site didn't work for me, either. Is there another on-line source?


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Lori Putz said:


> The site no longer works
> Anyone have a different link? I think it sounds interesting....


http://countrylivingdownunder.yuku.com/topic/3884/Twister-Garter-Cuff-Edging?page=-1


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

go to you tube and look up twisted garter cuff


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Sometimes a lot of people at one time try to access a certain web page and it is not available. I just "put it on the back burner" and try later.

Thanks for the youtube reference, jannyjo. It looks interesting--just trying to figure out what I could make to use that stitch.


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

I wonder how stretchy it is...i was thinking fingerless gloves would look nice with this edge


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

jeanpfaz said:


> Sometimes a lot of people at one time try to access a certain web page and it is not available. I just "put it on the back burner" and try later.
> Thanks for that info. I just re-tried and got on without a problem.
> 
> Interesting stitch...


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Cant get into site, page unavailable.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> I found this and had to share. It looks so fun and easy!
> 
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


This website isn't available...have tried twice!! Would have loved to have seen this edging!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> http://countrylivingdownunder.yuku.com/topic/3884/Twister-Garter-Cuff-Edging?page=-1


Got on right away with this 2nd link. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> The site no longer works
> Anyone have a different link? I think it sounds interesting....


Wow I wonder what happened? I logged on this morning and it worked. Boy this is strange. Have you tried youtube to see if someone demonstates a twisted garter edging?


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, the site is unavailable and they're requesting the owner to contact them.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> Unfortunately, the site is unavailable and they're requesting the owner to contact them.


Try this:http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> Try this:http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


neither site works. I also accessed a whole page of sites, tried a couple - none works.

I'm going to give it a shot from what I remember seeing this AM.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> neither site works. I also accessed a whole page of sites, tried a couple - none works.
> 
> I'm going to give it a shot from what I remember seeing this AM.


Oops, I put the wrong link. Try this one: http://countrylivingdownunder.yuku.com/topic/3884/Twister-Garter-Cuff-Edging?page=-1


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

stephaniec said:


> Cant get into site, page unavailable.


http://countrylivingdownunder.yuku.com/topic/3884/Twister-Garter-Cuff-Edging?page=-1

This is the one someone shared with me on this thread when the first link didn't work for me. It was perfect and made simple sense!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks great! I wonder if it could be used for toe-up socks at the very end.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I've written TWICE that I managed to make the first twist but failed on the second three times so I've laid my 4 rows of garter stitch here by my computer, ready for further instruction IF and WHEN.

Every time I type to the last row of this reply area, my message flips off into No Man's Land.

I'll keep an eye out for the solution to this dilemma.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great and I will have to try it!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love this! What a great edge, esp. For bags.
thanks


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lori Putz said:


> http://countrylivingdownunder.yuku.com/topic/3884/Twister-Garter-Cuff-Edging?page=-1
> 
> This is the one someone shared with me on this thread when the first link didn't work for me. It was perfect and made simple sense!


This one worked for me. I copied the instructions in case it disappears again before I get around to trying it.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> Oops, I put the wrong link. Try this one: http://countrylivingdownunder.yuku.com/topic/3884/Twister-Garter-Cuff-Edging?page=-1


Aha! Finally! Its printed and waiting for me! I had other problems today w/my phone and computer, something that often happens when our provider sends a novice to 'fix' problems of other tenants; i.e. my phone made so much noise I couldn't hear my niece and my emails kept flying off into space prematurely.

Thanks much for staying with me!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I am going to try this.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I tried a swatch and it worked nicely, but being left-handed, I had to twist counter-clockwise.


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

I have done that as an edge for a baby bonnet. It looked good.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update on the website. I'll let my knitting group know about the correction.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Joan L said:


> Looks great! I wonder if it could be used for toe-up socks at the very end.


I'm no expert but I'd say 'no' because its a cast on, not a bind off.

I've cast on for a sock already and found I had to knit the initial rows and the twist row on 2 dpns, at which point I brought it together on 3 needles.

I find that I like both sides of the twist equally well!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I got me needles and yarn and I am going to try this right now!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

ramram0003 said:


> I got me needles and yarn and I am going to try this right now!!! Thanks for sharing!!


I'm on my second pair of anklets. Look carefully at which side of the twist is on the outside of the sock. Once you've knit the twist row its easy to start knitting the sock with the twist inside. I made the mistake on the first sock so made sure the pronounced twist was on the outside on the second pair (which I'm now knitting 2-at-a-time on my 40" circ). The twist isn't stretchy like a rib would be but it IS stretchy enough. Good luck!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Ijust connected to the first link given and had no problem. I would love to see if there is some clever person out there that come up with a method to work a BO to match this CO. It would be great to start and end a scarf.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> The site no longer works
> Anyone have a different link? I think it sounds interesting....


http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if the resulting edge is stretchy. I suspect it is not.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

I just went there and made a pdf of it for future ref. good stuff


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I just checked this out, and changed my mind on the edging i was about to use for a cap... thanks, i really like this!


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

MelissaC said:


> I found this and had to share. It looks so fun and easy!
> 
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


Thank you! This is a nice technique to know.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

Simple but so effective. Thinking about how that would go on a garter stitch jacket.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It looks neat but I also wonder about stretchiness...I'' just have to test it out.


----------



## AryaG94 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

